# Does he look like a wolf hybrid? Opinions please! :)



## xoChesleyy (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi all! So, 3 weeks ago my boyfriend and I picked up a new addition to the family. According to the man who we got him from, his mom is full-blooded German Shepherd, and his dad is wolf mixed with either German Shepherd or something else. He weighs about 80 pounds, has small webbing in between his toes (not sure if this is something all dogs have or not, but thought I'd throw that in), and his hair is about medium-length. So, what do you guys think?  Does he look like a wolf hybrid or like he is mixed with something else?

*I searched in google images "german shepherd timberwolf" and he looks almost identical to the lower-content ones.. But I really have no idea, lol.


----------



## Miller (Jun 13, 2010)

not in the slightest. there's not a single characteristic in him that I recognize as hybrid or pert wolf at all. 

that's a good thing!


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

xoChesleyy said:


> Hi all! So, 3 weeks ago my boyfriend and I picked up a new addition to the family. According to the man who we got him from, his mom is full-blooded German Shepherd, and his dad is wolf mixed with either German Shepherd or something else. He weighs about 80 pounds, has small webbing in between his toes (not sure if this is something all dogs have or not, but thought I'd throw that in), and his hair is about medium-length. So, what do you guys think?  Does he look like a wolf hybrid or like he is mixed with something else?
> 
> *I searched in google images "german shepherd timberwolf" and he looks almost identical to the lower-content ones.. But I really have no idea, lol.


Looks like a reverse mask GSD to me. But the tail throws me off. If he does have wolf, he is low content wolf and high content GSD 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't see wolf and I certainly hope there is none.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That is a dog. And it is a very good thing for you that it's a dog.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Maybe its just me, but i dont see anything other then GSD.


----------



## xoChesleyy (Jan 5, 2014)

GSDlover143 said:


> Looks like a reverse mask GSD to me. But the tail throws me off. If he does have wolf, he is low content wolf and high content GSD
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I looked up the reverse mask GSDs on google and I can see why you'd think that. I agree- He does resemble those! And I know.. I don't have any pictures where you can see his tail better unless I take one, but his tail is white underneath and very bushy.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

xoChesleyy said:


> I looked up the reverse mask GSDs on google and I can see why you'd think that. I agree- He does resemble those! And I know.. I don't have any pictures where you can see his tail better unless I take one, but his tail is white underneath and very bushy.


Yeah that's why, either way that's one pretty dog! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

No, fwiw I had a wolf/malamute hybrid as a kid (supposedly) it looks like a byb shepherd to me, probably is mixed a generation or two back witha dog someone called half wolf.


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm confused. You were told by the seller that the father is a wolf hybrid and now you're asking if we think your dog is? Do you doubt that the father is who the seller said he was? And if you didn't want a hybrid, why did you buy a dog whose sire is a hybrid? 

I had a friend with a very high percentage Timberwolf (75%) cross and she looked about as much like a wolf as your dog. I see where he may have some wolf blood in there. If the sire is a hybrid and the dam is purebred GSD, then your dog is only 1/4 wolf even if the sire is 50%. So, I'm not sure how much folks on here think a dog with 1/4 wolf blood or LESS would look, but it's entirely possible. Look at ear shape and ear set, muzzle type and coloration, coat type vs. tail and overall expression. 

I still don't understand why we're wondering when the dog was sold as a hybrid!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

vom Eisenherz said:


> I had a friend with a very high percentage Timberwolf cross and she looked about as much like a wolf as your dog.



Your friend's "very high percentage Timberwolf cross" was also a dog.

http://www.wildsentry.org/Hybrids.htm


----------



## xoChesleyy (Jan 5, 2014)

vom Eisenherz said:


> I'm confused. You were told by the seller that the father is a wolf hybrid and now you're asking if we think your dog is? Do you doubt that the father is who the seller said he was? And if you didn't want a hybrid, why did you buy a dog whose sire is a hybrid?
> 
> I had a friend with a very high percentage Timberwolf (75%) cross and she looked about as much like a wolf as your dog. I see where he may have some wolf blood in there. If the sire is a hybrid and the dam is purebred GSD, then your dog is only 1/4 wolf even if the sire is 50%. So, I'm not sure how much folks on here think a dog with 1/4 wolf blood or LESS would look, but it's entirely possible. Look at ear shape and ear set, muzzle type and coloration, coat type vs. tail and overall expression.
> 
> I still don't understand why we're wondering when the dog was sold as a hybrid!


Thank you GSDlover143! 
And I'm not sure, as I didn't know the seller personally. We got him from a rescue, but the seller still claimed the sire is mixed with wolf. I was wondering because he doesn't act timid at all, which is what I have heard about wolfdogs, nor does he have behavioral issues. (Aside from when he gets REALLY hyper and starts play biting, a bit hard. -.-) He doesn't act violent at all but will growl/bark when an unfamiliar person visits.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I think he is just a gorgeous dog. I am surprised a rescue group would buy into, or pass on that it was said he was mixed with wolf.


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

Can definitely see german shepherd he looks like has husky in him too has gsd markings beautiful though my romany she's gsd x belgian 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoChesleyy (Jan 5, 2014)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I think he is just a gorgeous dog. I am surprised a rescue group would buy into, or pass on that it was said he was mixed with wolf.


I know! But thank you.


----------



## xoChesleyy (Jan 5, 2014)

sarah1366 said:


> Can definitely see german shepherd he looks like has husky in him too has gsd markings beautiful though my romany she's gsd x belgian
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! Your dogs are gorgeous, love the black one.


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

To the OP: If it was a rescue, it's likely just a stupid story told by a stupid person dumping their dog. Most rescues wouldn't touch a hybrid with a 10ft pole. Enjoy your dog!

Sunflowers, I have no idea what the point of your post was, or the point of the link. I know exactly what that "dog" (Sasha) was (she was around 75% Timberwolf). I know where she came from. I knew her for years. Her sire was a Timberwolf and her dam was GSD, Malamute, and Timberwolf. I don't need internet DNA on "dog" that was acquired out of state via road trip, proper permits in hand. My friend also has a USDA license for his farm and has a breeding pair of wolves, acquired when someone's zoo was shut down for inhumane conditions and he was called in to rescue them.


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

When I was a kid (I grew up in WV) my neighbor had a timber wolf hybrid, I know she was low content, but she looked allot like your dog....allot...we use to play with her, she was usually tied out. She was never aggressive towards me or any of the neighborhood kids, didn't seem fearful or shy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

It is better for him to be zero content wolf. (Better for you too.) Personally, I would lose the story, never repeat it, and tell people he is a nice shepherd mix - which he is.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i have visited the wolf preserve a few times in columbia nj. i ran into two wolf hybrids at my vet. so i am by no means an expert. doesn't look like a PB gsd to me, but i don't see any wolf.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

He looks like a very beautiful GSD mix, maybe even pure GSD that is white-factored? A word about internet searches for dog pics: unless you are searching for a recognized breed, you are not likely to get accurate results. I've seen white GSDs mislabeled as *PURE ARCTIC WOLVES* on Google results. Most of the mixed breed dog labels are just guesses by shelter or rescue volunteers, so they're not reliable either.

If you have a ton of money to burn and are interested, UC Davis has a DNA test for wolf hybrids.


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

Liz&Anna, I knew a dog like that down the street, too. High percentage, freaked me out badly when he first got loose and waltzed up to me in the front yard with my Cocker Spaniel, but he was not a problem, he was actually rather sweet, as was Sasha, the Timberwolf-X my friend had for years. Sasha bonded well with the Shih-Tzu and blended into an upper middle-class subdivision (not ideal...was never intended to happen but better than dumping her!) just fine and didn't cause any problems her whole life that I'm aware of. I would never, ever, encourage someone to buy a wolf hybrid but ironically, the 2 hybrids I've had experience with were docile and stayed that way. You just never know which side certain aspects of temperament are going to favor and they can be extremely dangerous. It also seems like highly educated people don't choose them most of the time...so that's another issue.

There are many different breeds of wolves- just because a hybrid doesn't resemble another doesn't mean that's not what it is, just like all GSD/Pit Bull mixes will not look exactly alike. 

I agree- if this is a rescue and you really don't know what it is, lose the wolf story, PRONTO!!


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

vom Eisenherz said:


> Liz&Anna, I knew a dog like that down the street, too. High percentage, freaked me out badly when he first got loose and waltzed up to me in the front yard with my Cocker Spaniel, but he was not a problem, he was actually rather sweet, as was Sasha, the Timberwolf-X my friend had for years. Sasha bonded well with the Shih-Tzu and blended into an upper middle-class subdivision (not ideal...was never intended to happen but better than dumping her!) just fine and didn't cause any problems her whole life that I'm aware of. I would never, ever, encourage someone to buy a wolf hybrid but ironically, the 2 hybrids I've had experience with were docile and stayed that way. You just never know which side certain aspects of temperament are going to favor and they can be extremely dangerous. It also seems like highly educated people don't choose them most of the time...so that's another issue.
> 
> There are many different breeds of wolves- just because a hybrid doesn't resemble another doesn't mean that's not what it is, just like all GSD/Pit Bull mixes will not look exactly alike.
> 
> I agree- if this is a rescue and you really don't know what it is, lose the wolf story, PRONTO!!


Exactly! The one I knew was fantastic, but I've read really bad things about owing them as pets, and where I grew up they are legal and fairly inexpensive (around 600-800).


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I don't see any wolf characteristics in this dog. He appears to be mostly GSD, possibly mixed with Husky or other spitz-type breed.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

vom Eisenherz said:


> I'm confused. You were told by the seller that the father is a wolf hybrid and now you're asking if we think your dog is? Do you doubt that the father is who the seller said he was? And if you didn't want a hybrid, why did you buy a dog whose sire is a hybrid?
> 
> I had a friend with a very high percentage Timberwolf (75%) cross and she looked about as much like a wolf as your dog. I see where he may have some wolf blood in there. If the sire is a hybrid and the dam is purebred GSD, then your dog is only 1/4 wolf even if the sire is 50%. So, I'm not sure how much folks on here think a dog with 1/4 wolf blood or LESS would look, but it's entirely possible. Look at ear shape and ear set, muzzle type and coloration, coat type vs. tail and overall expression.
> 
> I still don't understand why we're wondering when the dog was sold as a hybrid!


Even a low content shows physical wolf features. This dog shows none. And your friend was likely lied to when their got their supposed wolfdog if it didn't look anything like a wolf. There's no way a germanshepherd/malamute/timberwolf high content would look 100% like a dog. Considering the amount of people who get their purebred black and tan german shepherds mistaken for wolves(or coyotes), it's pretty safe to say the majority of the public doesn't actually know what a wolf is. And the majority of wolfdog sellers are either lying about content or were lied to about the content of their animals so they are continuing the lie.

I'm guessing if this rescue actually took this dog it's because they also didn't believe the claims of it being a wolfdog, because most are unwilling to accept that liability so they pass the dog to a wolfdog specific rescue.


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

Syaoransbear said:


> Even a low content shows physical wolf features. This dog shows none. And your friend was likely lied to when their got their supposed wolfdog if it didn't look anything like a wolf. There's no way a germanshepherd/malamute/timberwolf high content would look 100% like a dog. Considering the amount of people who get their purebred black and tan german shepherds mistaken for wolves(or coyotes), it's pretty safe to say the majority of the public doesn't actually know what a wolf is. And the majority of wolfdog sellers are either lying about content or were lied to about the content of their animals so they are continuing the lie.
> 
> I'm guessing if this rescue actually took this dog it's because they also didn't believe the claims of it being a wolfdog, because most are unwilling to accept that liability so they pass the dog to a wolfdog specific rescue.


Maybe I need to type more slowly. I'm not asking what my friend's "dog" was. I know what she was. I was there...lots of times. He also has pure wolves. I know that, too. I've seen them. I also know where they came from. I guess it's a big gov't conspiracy for USDA officials to put fake wolves on to people's property who possess USDA licenses to harbor them.  

I never said Sasha didn't look anything like a wolf. She did. She looked more like the OP's dog than she did a wolf, however....just trying to make a point that it's possible. I disagree that this dog shows no traits, as I stated. Sasha was higher, this dog is _*likely*_ lower. *I hate to break it to you, but not all genes line up exactly how we expect, ie, littermates can take after one parent or the other in dramatically different manners.* For example, African-Americans can be very light skinned or very dark, all in the same family. Physical traits are not always indicative of percentage of a certain heritage, human or canine or anything else. I had a high percentage F2 Savannah that looked much like a Bengal cat. There were F4's who looked more Serval. 

You cannot perform DNA via internet photos...so sorry for the bad news. :laugh: I really cannot understand why people pick at things that they know nothing about and go off on pointless tangents. My friend's farm's wolves are not the debate here; the OP's dog is. :smirk:


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

My malamute/timberwolf ate our guinea pig, tore the top off the cage. Then she ate the parakeet, tore the cage off the ceiling hook and tore it open, feathers everywhere. Then she killed a neighbors dog and we had to get rid of her. They are more than a handful.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

vom Eisenherz said:


> Maybe I need to type more slowly. I'm not asking what my friend's "dog" was. I know what she was. I was there...lots of times. He also has pure wolves. I know that, too. I've seen them. I also know where they came from. I guess it's a big gov't conspiracy for USDA officials to put fake wolves on to people's property who possess USDA licenses to harbor them.
> 
> I never said Sasha didn't look anything like a wolf. She did. She looked more like the OP's dog than she did a wolf, however....just trying to make a point that it's possible. I disagree that this dog shows no traits, as I stated. Sasha was higher, this dog is _*likely*_ lower. *I hate to break it to you, but not all genes line up exactly how we expect, ie, littermates can take after one parent or the other in dramatically different manners.* For example, African-Americans can be very light skinned or very dark, all in the same family. Physical traits are not always indicative of percentage of a certain heritage, human or canine or anything else. I had a high percentage F2 Savannah that looked much like a Bengal cat. There were F4's who looked more Serval.
> 
> You cannot perform DNA via internet photos...so sorry for the bad news. :laugh: I really cannot understand why people pick at things that they know nothing about and go off on pointless tangents. My friend's farm's wolves are not the debate here; the OP's dog is. :smirk:


What traits do you think are wolfy in the OP's dog, then? Based on what the OP says it doesn't even have wolfy personality traits. Perhaps your friend did have wolves and you are simply unable to properly identify wolf traits. If I showed these pictures to the wolf/wolfdog owners and groups I know and showed them your posts that you thought your friend's 75% timberwolf looked like this dog, they would come to the exact same conclusions I have. 

It's irresponsible to tell people with dogs who look 100% like dogs that it may be a wolfdog because it puts the animal in danger and the owner becomes a target for liability. Most insurance companies will drop you if they hear even a rumor that you have a wolfdog and in many places they are illegal and they will confiscate your wolf dog and euthanize it. And even in places where they are legal they are still almost always banned from most pet stores, grooming facilities, dog parks, and trainers will have absolutely nothing to do with them.

If a dog looks like a dog and acts like a dog, why say it might be a wolfdog when there are so many legal repercussions, societal repercussions, and it's much, _much_ more likely that it's just a dog and it's lineage was lied about? There is a great motivation to lie about lineage when breeders can charge a lot more money for a pup by claiming it's a wolfdog.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

She is beautiful, looks like a GSD with a trace of Husky.


----------



## LuccaVonCyclone (Apr 17, 2013)

It is very possible that the OP's dog could have wolf in there, with an emphasis towards domestic dog traits. Who knows? I can say the skull shape is absolutely that of a domestic dog. 

Some people intentionally breed huskies to GSDs and sell them as wolf hybrids, because that combination often results in a "wolfish" looking dog. It's possible that's the case with this dog.

It's fun to wonder about what mix a dog could be, and kind of exciting to imagine that a lovable dog could be part wolf or coyote. Whatever the case, as others have mentioned, keep the "wolf" part quiet. Don't even mention it in passing. It's a huge liability and it could also give your dog a bad rep & even put his life in danger.

Keep in mind most "pet" wolves and wolf-hybrids are a train-wreck... they can be massively destructive, riddled with anxiety and behavior problem, un-trainable, and a danger to people and animals. Never seek one out from a breeder. 

Good for you for rescuing this beautiful dog!! He really is stunning, whatever he is


----------



## xoChesleyy (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks all.  And yeah, I know haha. I agree! There's no way to know 100% anyways (DNA testing is ridiculous.. :crazy, I was just wondering what everyone's opinions are. I'll keep it quiet regardless, wouldn't want anything to happen to him even though he is a wonderful pet! People shall know him as a "GSD mix", and he is lol.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I have shared my life with a number of wolf/shepherd crosses (verified), and your dog doesn't seem to have any of the characteristics I am used to seeing. I loved them all dearly, but you have to be a fairly assertive personality to successfully live with wolfdogs. I preferred the wolf/gsd crosses, those crossed with malamute or husky were a bit too independent for my liking--but then, I prefer GSDs to any other dog breed. I had my last wolf shepherd (they are not hybrids) when the state of Michigan legislated against them. A few days after the bill passed we had to make a routine trip to the vet, and she joked, "Well, he just turned into a German shepherd, didn't he!" They are outstanding companions, but you have to be committed to a whole lifestyle change when they enter your life, more so than with even a GSD. They taught me so much about canine behavior, though, and I owe them all so much.

Love your beautiful dog for what he is.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Mostly GSD with a hint of Husky  I don't see any wolf there. Seller probably thought you were buying with your machismo, and hoped that would fatten your wallet. Handsome dog... All dog!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Loosely speaking ALL GSDs are dog-wolf hybrids.

The early ancestors of the modern breed were cross-bred to wolves after all.

That's how they got their intelligence and wolf-like appearance.

It doesn't take anything away from them. In fact, that's exactly why the breed appeals to people. Its the closest they'll ever experience to keeping a tame wolf in captivity.


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm definitely no expert on either wolves or hybrids. Nor anywhere near being an authority on judging whether a dog is 100% GSD. Your dog (who is a cutie, by the way!:wub, looks to me like a GSD/Sibe mix. Emphasis on the GSD. I've met a fair number of GSD/husky mixes, and they all could be cousins with your lovely boy!


----------

